# 24 H Avec un Mac a la maison - Mi figue mi raisin !



## chagregel (24 Décembre 2003)

Grande nouvelle, l'affichage de mon nom sur msn change : "J'ai un Mac a la maison !!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Utilisateur d'un G4 500 sur Os 9.2 au TAF, je me suis offert en remplacement de mon Asus portable un Alu 12 offre FNAC (80Go / 512 Mo pour ceux du fond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et bien, je suis décue pour le moment !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Débalage de la machine, parfait... Je n'aivai jamais vue un ordinateur qussi bien conditionné, pour 2133  ca fait plasir. Un DVD - R, des jolies cables... tout y est! Sauf.... Panther!
Un jolie cd de 10.2.7 est inclus, MAJ Panther? 30  !!!!!
Pardon???? Serions nous devenus plus pingre chez Apple que chez son pote Bill???? La je râle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon passons, je me prendrai la MAJ aprés noel.

Je vais migrer fichiers...
iphoto et itunes, j'y suis encore, je preferai la gestion de mes images par dossier et l'affichage instantané, il me manque finalement le diaporama dans apercu. MP3, meme probleme, c'est beaucoup trop compliqué.

3 heures passent, je n'ai pas encore intégré mes 2 Go de photos et mes 10 Go de Mp3... J'en ai deja marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'etant pas du genre à baisser les bras, je me dit que j'aurai le temps avec les fetes.

Si je me faisais un petit dvd?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors je le branche comment mon Power Book a ma télé?

Pardon????? 30 ???? il faut un adaptateur spécial???
c'est du F****** de gueule! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pomme / Eteindre... je serai de meilleur humeur demain.

Voila mes premieres impressions, j'attend de me dépatouiller un peu plus avant de juger .


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Voila mes premieres impressions, j'attend de me dépatouiller un peu plus avant de juger .



Attend un peu avant de nous donner ton avis, après deux semaines tu en seras probablement enchanté.


----------



## Manu (24 Décembre 2003)

C'est normal tout cela. Cest comme avoir pour la première fois de sa vie un nouveau né ça fait pipi caca, ça pleure pour un rien  tu t'enerves puis quelques jours après tu te rends compte que ça y est ta vie a merveilleusement changé.
Patience, patience...


----------



## tahitimellow (24 Décembre 2003)

Le jour où mon Ti commence à faire pipi-caca, je peux te dire que je le jette tout de suite, sans me demander si ma vie va être merveilleusement transformée par ce nouveau bonheur...


----------



## minime (24 Décembre 2003)

Tu jetterais le bébé, le PowerBook et même le bonheur avec l'eau du bain.


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors je le branche comment mon Power Book a ma télé?
> 
> Pardon????? 30 ???? il faut un adaptateur spécial???
> c'est du F****** de gueule!



Oui, il faut un adaptateur, mais il est fourni avec ton PB. (en tout cas, c'était le cas pour mon 12')


----------



## tahitimellow (24 Décembre 2003)

Idem, l'adaptateur était fourni avec mon Ti 867


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où mon Ti commence à faire pipi-caca, je peux te dire que je le jette tout de suite, sans me demander si ma vie va être merveilleusement transformée par ce nouveau bonheur...



Ça s'appelle un PC sous Windows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faut un adaptateur, mais il est fourni avec ton PB. (en tout cas, c'était le cas pour mon 12')



C'est ce qu'il me semble aussi... Bizarre. Panther doit aussi être livré avec ton portable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez courage Chagregel... tu étais probablement levé du mauvais pied.


----------



## Kittynui (24 Décembre 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Sauf.... Panther!
> Un jolie cd de 10.2.7 est inclus, MAJ Panther? 30  !!!!!
> Pardon???? Serions nous devenus plus pingre chez Apple que chez son pote Bill???? La je râle...




La non présence de la MAJ Panther dans la boîte n'a rien à voir avec Apple!!!! on l'a plusieurs fois dit, la fnac a commandé des Ordi BTO spécial FNAC avant la sortie officielle de Panther et avant que les ordi ne soient livrés avec, leur stock date d'il y a au moins un mois et demi!

C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison qu'il ont encore baissé le prix de l'offre de 30  en passant à 2133 au lieu de 2163  initialement prévu pour que l'on puisse commander Panther "gratos"


----------



## vincmyl (24 Décembre 2003)

Oui retourne toi contre la Fnac et demande Panther


----------



## Kittynui (25 Décembre 2003)

Mé nannnnnn!!!! la fnac a baissé de 30  son prix pour que chacun achète sa MAJ chez Apple


----------



## vincmyl (25 Décembre 2003)

Mais il n'y avait pas une date limite pour la MAJ de Panther???


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y avait pas une date limite pour la MAJ de Panther???



Elle a été prolongée jusqu'en janvier, je sais plus à quelle date.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Décembre 2003)

Oui heureusement car il me semble que c'était que jusqu'au 12 décembre...


----------



## nantucket (25 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faut un adaptateur, mais il est fourni avec ton PB. (en tout cas, c'était le cas pour mon 12')



Sur les 12'' DVI, l'adaptateur S-Video n'est pas fourni avec la machine.
C'est vrai qu'il y en a 2 fourni (DVI et VGA) !!! Mais le S-Video est quand même le plus aproprié...

Je suis passé à la caisse pour avoir mon adaptateur...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'utilise un simple cable S-video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ca marche impec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour relier mon PWB a la TV


----------



## quetzalk (25 Décembre 2003)

> un nouveau né ça fait pipi caca, ça pleure pour un rien tu t'enerves puis quelques jours après tu te rends compte que ça y est ta vie a merveilleusement changé.


mouarf, enfin le jour où tu pourras connecter ton gamin directement à la télé, y aura du souci à se faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hein ?
ah bon, ok,  _je sors !_


----------



## chagregel (26 Décembre 2003)

A l'utilisation, il me plait de plus en plus, 
c'est un bonheur de taper sur ce clavier métalique.
Je me demande même si je vais me payer un clavie externe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprend pas trop cette histoire de Panthere et d'adaptateur vidéo, ce n'est pas une question de prix affiché ou pas. Le principe de devoir "repasser à la caisse" m'embete.

Pour le moment, je ne trouve aucuns défauts à la machine mais je galére avec mes fichiers perso (Photos, mp3, vidéos...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila je joue avec mon PB et je post un message dés que je suis amoureux... Je vais emcombrer les forum techniques pendant quelques temps...


----------



## kertruc (13 Janvier 2004)

Ce qui t'arrive est normal...
Quand on a ses habitudes, le changement peut dérouter...
C'est pour cela par exemple que iTunes PC est une bonne chose... ça initie les PC users à la logique de fonctionnement Apple...
C'est des petits riens...
Moi j'ai switché parce que j'ai eu l'occasion de bidouiller le mac de quelqu'un d'autre...
C'est aussi pour cela que si Apple ne se démerde pas pour récupérer le marché de l'éducation, ça va être de plus en plus dur...
Mes élèves ont 10 ans et on déjà leurs petites habitudes sur les machines... qui sont des PC comme dans presque toutes les écoles (je ne parle pas des  vieux macs sous OS 7, 8 ou 9)...
M'enfin, je suis à moitié hors sujet, ne me suivez pas


----------



## ithymique (14 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais migrer fichiers...
> je preferai la gestion de mes images par dossier et l'affichage instantané,





> -&gt; menu présentation &gt; afficher les options &gt; afficher l'aperçu des icones.
> 
> 
> > MP3, meme probleme, c'est beaucoup trop compliqué.
> ...


----------



## ithymique (14 Janvier 2004)

si tu viens de OS 9 tu devrais installer ClassicMenu pour avoir un menu pomme à l'ancienne en plus de ton nouveau menu pomme...


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2004)

Non je fesais la comparaison avec windows que j'utilisais a la maison.

Je suis dingue de ma machine, c'est top.

Parcontre, pour itunes et iphoto, je sais toujours pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Itunes et moi avons une relation de plus en plus seraine mais pas encore le mariage en vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour iphoto, je sans que je vais bientot divorser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il est horiblement lent et la gestion des ablum ne me convient pas...

Mais quelle machine !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'alu 12 est vraiment une super bécane!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Un switcher heureux


----------



## Gallenza (14 Janvier 2004)

l'Alubook 12" est la machine de rêve, et de plus en plus de réalité de tous les switcheurs !!!!!
Le mien est parfait c tout !!
En plus on bénéficie du positionnement dans la gamme : petit écran = entrée de gamme powerbook, donc moins cher, alors que chez Sony et les autres ça s'appelle ultra-portable et c'est deux fois plus cher


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2004)

La taille de l'ecran ne me pose pas de problemes, je sais
que les inconditionnels du 15" ne seront pas d'ac. avec moi!

l'encombrement du 12" est fabuleux, il tiens dans un sac à dos de collegiens


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Un switcher heureux



à l'orthographe malheureux ...


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

A quand le correcteur integré à Macgénération !!!

 [ mode sarcastique] de toutes facons c'est de la faute de ma prof en CP  ca m'empeche pas d'etre en Bac+4[ /mode sarcastique] 

 [ mode solannel] Je demande à la communauté de bien vouloir escuser mes divers fautes de frappe et surtout d'otrhographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [ /mode sarcastique]


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> mode *solannel Je demande à la communauté de bien vouloir escuser mes divers fautes de frappe et surtout d'otrhographe
> 
> *


* 





Commencer par se relire est une solution, avant même le correcteur d'orthographique.

Et le niveau d'étude a peu à voir : j'ai vu des thésards en Sciences humaines avoir une bien piètre orthographe *


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> A quand le correcteur integré à Macgénération !!!



Celui intégré à Safari aide beaucoup, j'ai du mal également avec l'orthographe.

Pour l'activer, tu vas dans "édition" ensuite "orthographe", là tu choisis "vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe."


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

Trop bien merci!


----------



## kertruc (17 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Celui intégré à Safari aide beaucoup, j'ai du mal également avec l'orthographe.
> 
> Pour l'activer, tu vas dans "édition" ensuite "orthographe", là tu choisis "vérifier l'orthographe lors de la frappe."



C'est fou !! Je n'avais même pas vu cette option... J'ai l'impression que je connais très mal mon Mac, et que plus je le connais plus je l'aime !!

Bon d'un autre côté, pour l'orthographe, c'est un autre débat...
Je suis instit' et même sur les forums d'instits on s'est mis d'accord pour ne pas se prendre la tête avec l'orthographe...
... enfin dans les limites du raisonnable, qui sont souvent dépassées sur MacGé (et même pulvérisées par certains...)


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Janvier 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis instit' et même sur les forums d'instits on s'est mis d'accord pour ne pas se prendre la tête avec l'orthographe...
> ...



ah la la, si même  nos instits se mettent à ne plus se "prendre la tête avec l'orthographe", où va t-on ???


----------



## Silvia (17 Janvier 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou !! Je n'avais même pas vu cette option... J'ai l'impression que je connais très mal mon Mac, et que plus je le connais plus je l'aime !!
> 
> Bon d'un autre côté, pour l'orthographe, c'est un autre débat...
> Je suis instit' et même sur les forums d'instits on s'est mis d'accord pour ne pas se prendre la tête avec l'orthographe...
> ... enfin dans les limites du raisonnable, qui sont souvent dépassées sur MacGé (et même pulvérisées par certains...)



Mon foguenne l'a appris il n'y a pas si longtemps, c'est même Anne, Anthraax sur Macgé qui lui a appris.


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2004)

Pour en revenir au débat, concernant iPhoto, il va y avoir iPhoto 4 qui normalement sera beaucoup plus rapide (normalement).
Ben j'ai commandé, on verra bien.

Peut-être pourras tu apprécier celui là !!

Voilà
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ah la la, si même  nos instits se mettent à ne plus se "prendre la tête avec l'orthographe", où va t-on ???



C'est pas bien de couper les citations !!


----------



## mto1 (8 Février 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> si tu viens de OS 9 tu devrais installer ClassicMenu pour avoir un menu pomme à l'ancienne en plus de ton nouveau menu pomme...




Aaaaahh mais c'est énorme ça !! LE truc qui me manque depuis le passgae à X. QQ'un à t'il un retour d'info sur la fiabilité sur Panther, et Tiger ?
Je compte utiliser Fruitmenu d'Unsanity (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/fruitmenu/)

Merci de vos retours.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

ça c'est un déterrage de compet' 
Plus de 2 ans, sur un fil de vert


----------



## mto1 (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un déterrage de compet'
> Plus de 2 ans, sur un fil de vert



Qu'est ce que tu crois, hein, je cherche avant de poser une question ! Et j'exploite l'existant avant d'ouvrir autre chose...


----------



## Sim le pirate (8 Février 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahh mais c'est énorme ça !! LE truc qui me manque depuis le passgae à X. QQ'un à t'il un retour d'info sur la fiabilité sur Panther, et Tiger ?
> Je compte utiliser Fruitmenu d'Unsanity (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/fruitmenu/)
> 
> Merci de vos retours.



Fruitmenu est vraiment nickel! Je l'utilise sous panther depuis 6 mois.
Le plus pratique selon moi: l'adresse ip dans le menu pomme et surtout
la navigation par arborescence par le menu pomme ou contextuel.
De plus, vu qu'il rajoute des élément au menus existants, il ne pompe pas de 
ressources inutilement!


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahh mais c'est énorme ça !! LE truc qui me manque depuis le passgae à X. QQ'un à t'il un retour d'info sur la fiabilité sur Panther, et Tiger ?
> Je compte utiliser Fruitmenu d'Unsanity (http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/fruitmenu/)
> 
> Merci de vos retours.




pour déterré un sujet d'i y a 2 ans ? :hein:


----------



## mto1 (9 Février 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Fruitmenu est vraiment nickel! Je l'utilise sous panther depuis 6 mois.
> Le plus pratique selon moi: l'adresse ip dans le menu pomme et surtout
> la navigation par arborescence par le menu pomme ou contextuel.
> De plus, vu qu'il rajoute des élément au menus existants, il ne pompe pas de
> ressources inutilement!



Super, merci du retour


----------



## mto1 (9 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour déterré un sujet d'i y a 2 ans ? :hein:



Salut MacIinside,

Bon, alors, c'est la 2° allusion en 3 messages... Alors quel EST le problème ? Faut que qq'un craque le morceau s'il Y A un problème, que l'on arrête de tourner autour du pot et aligner des messages peu utiles.
D'autant que libellé comme il l'est, je ne comprends pas bien ton message en fait !

Lorsque que qq'un ouvre un énième message sur un sujet déjà traité, on lui rappelle qu'il y a des archives qui sont là pour être consultées, dont acte.
Si je ne trouve pas la réponse ou que je souhaite un complément d'info je réponds au message que qq'un reprendra éventuellement au vol et ça complète le sujet.
En l'occurence, j'ai trouvé 22 sujets dont j'ai fait le tour concernant "FruitMenu", et je voulais du frais.

Perso je trouve cela pragmatique, maintenant, je suis tout oeil pour un autre point de vue.
Quelle loi est ce que je viole ? Quel pb cela pose ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour déterré un sujet d'i y a 2 ans ? :hein:



Oui, mais un sujet de la Chag'. :love: Est-elle toujours mi figue?


----------



## chagregel (21 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais un sujet de la Chag'. :love: Est-elle toujours mi figue?




Ouep


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ouep


 
Ouais mais tu n'est plus autant déçue?  Si?



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, je suis *décue* pour le moment !!!!


----------



## nicogala (22 Février 2006)

mto1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut MacIinside,
> 
> Bon, alors, c'est la 2° allusion en 3 messages... Alors quel EST le problème ? Faut que qq'un craque le morceau s'il Y A un problème, que l'on arrête de tourner autour du pot et aligner des messages peu utiles.
> D'autant que libellé comme il l'est, je ne comprends pas bien ton message en fait !
> ...


Non, mais c'est... Mackie quoi :rateau: ... faut pas relever  , y'a pas blasphème, c'est juste pas courant un si gros déterrage... et c'est vrai que ta question n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet du fil mais seulement un mot-clef qui s'y trouvait... tu avais le droit d'ouvrir un autre sujet  
Mais on s'en f... y a pas de mal


----------

